# taurus model 850..



## Biggwaukegan (Jan 25, 2008)

Im new here so dont eat me up for din din. Just got a taurus model 850 and could not be happier. anyone else have this great handgun?:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have one but I know a few folks who due. Seems the only thing wrong with Taurus is their warranty work is slow. That's only if you need it. Got a firend who shoot's his .38 snubnose every week to stay tuned up with it and he's never had a problem. Good luck with yours.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I had a model 85 ss for about 2 years, never had a problem with it. The trigger was very smooth, almost as smooth as a Smith & Wesson. I put Hogue grips on it and liked it very much only because I never had to deal with Taurus Cust Service which I hear can be a nightmare! I traded it and a old deer rifle at a gun show for a new S&W M&P. I had 2 revolvers, the Taurus and a Ruger. The Ruger was better built so I kept it and traded the Taurus. Good luck with yours.


----------

